# What do you guys think



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

94 sentra ga16 2 dr XE bonestock except cone filter

this is with a slipping clutch

crappy reaction i usuaslly GET .515 or .520 reaction times

r/t ... 792

60ft...2.606 

330...7.316
mph @330...48.13

1/8.....11.243

mph @1/8.....61.11


when i had a good clutch and ran race gas ive run a 10 flat before


sorry dont have any 1/4 mile times yet


remember bone stock

tell me what yall think i know it is a pathetic run but with the burnt clutch thats all she could do, ran last night @ www.texasraceway.com


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

That's a very similar time to what I had, 11.2X. I'm running a GA16DE with some bolt-ons (no header) and an automatic. (2,500rpm stall right now).


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

i got tha new clutch ill post times when i can


----------

